# Idrawanything Art Shop by ME (CASH COMMISSION OPEN)



## Reenhard (Oct 27, 2014)

ONLY CASH COMMISSION FOR NOW

WELCOME TO MY ART SHOP...AGAIN


Yes, I had a shop before this one but I am doing a new one because some rules has changed and so with prices.
Anyways here we go with the rules first!


RULES


YOU PAY ME FIRST (Ive been there, people never pays me when Ive been putting work on my art. So yes, you must pay be first)
I WILL DO MAX 4 PEOPLE/ANIMALS/ANYTHING
HOLDING A SLOT FOR YOU IS NOT ABLE
I WONT ACCEPT INGAME BELLS
PAY ME WITH REAL MONEY, MUST USE PAYPAL
I CAN DO NUDE YES BUT I WILL PM YOU ABOUT IT AND IT WONT BE POSTED HERE
ANIMAL CROSSING STYLE IS ALLOWED
OC ARE ALLOWED
FURRYS ARE ALLOWED
ASK ME IF YOU GOT QUESTIONS
DO NOT STRESS ME!!!! THANK YOU

Prices






*100 TBT / 3$ PAYPAL ONLY
*




*500 TBT / 6$ PAYPAL ONLY*





*800 TBT / 9$ PAYPAL ONLY*





*1000 TBT / 12 $ PAYPAL ONLY*





*1300 TBT / 15 $ PAYPAL ONLY
*

*Add characther - 100 TBT + / 3$ +
*
SLOTS


1. DrewDiddy1996 Done --> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/304/4/0/niuoho8tpyp09_by_poka_sorm-d84rkl0.jpg

2. Wewikk -  Done

3. Hyperpesta done --> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/307/8/f/e5rhzre5yth_by_poka_sorm-d856n4r.jpg

4. Sparkanine done ---> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/313/5/6/w3456ydfghytt_by_poka_sorm-d85sybm.jpg

5. Kairi-Kitten done ---> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/315/9/7/jc5rujtfghjy_by_poka_sorm-d863cal.jpg

6. The Hidden Owl Done ---> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/317/4/1/yuik89olk_by_poka_sorm-d86ahjy.jpg

7. PandaNikita done ---> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/318/d/a/wr4t6y7uytrew3456yu_by_poka_sorm-d86dkg3.jpg

8. Hikari Done ---> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/324/7/d/34567edfu_by_poka_sorm-d8719k9.jpg

9. RedTropicalFish  Done --- > http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/337/2/7/5rtcdy675_by_poka_sorm-d88lyx6.jpg
-----------

AGAIN...ASK ME ANYTHING​


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 27, 2014)

I would like my character Evelyn drawn! I would like her in full body with the really detailed shaded style you offer for 1300 TBT! I'd like the background to be something sexy yet creepy? Sound good? 


Here is her ref sheet!






Here is her gallery! ^^

Vampire Evelyn's Gallery

I'll send you a detailed private message about Evelyn. And as for the background we can discuss it via private message as well! ^^


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 27, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I would like my character Evelyn drawn! I would like her in full body with the really detailed shaded style you offer for 1300 TBT! I'd like the background to be something sexy yet creepy? Sound good?
> 
> 
> Here is her ref sheet!
> ...



Sounds fine with me!c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok awesome I pm'd you!! I'll reply later since I'm at the gym right now.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 27, 2014)

bumb


----------



## quartztho (Oct 28, 2014)

Why am I so poor? ;-; Will have to try and save up!


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 28, 2014)

bumb


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2014)

When I get some more TBT, I will definitely order from you!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 28, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I CAN DO NUDE YES BUT I WILL PM YOU ABOUT IT AND IT WONT BE POSTED HERE


Why am I suddenly interested in seeing your NSFW stuff? Goddamn the whole "pervert" thing kicking in probably.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Why am I suddenly interested in seeing your NSFW stuff? Goddamn the whole "pervert" thing kicking in probably.



ppppppft, you can check my gallery for pervert stuff pppft


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 28, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 29, 2014)

*fart*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Ugh need to save big time, your art is one of the ones I truly want to buy xD Stupid low-on-bells problem Wait for me Reenhard<3 xD


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ugh need to save big time, your art is one of the ones I truly want to buy xD Stupid low-on-bells problem Wait for me Reenhard<3 xD



Will do darling, you always welcome here c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Will do darling, you always welcome here c:



Thanks so much<3<(^_^)>Have some ways to go.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much<3<(^_^)>Have some ways to go.



there is also moneywise =P


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> there is also moneywise =P



May consider that, as both my birthday and x-mas are approaching in the same month I might commish two people on my b-day and two for x-mas, hope it works out for me<3


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> May consider that, as both my birthday and x-mas are approaching in the same month I might commish two people on my b-day and two for x-mas, hope it works out for me<3



Alright, money commission will ALWAYS be open but TBT is not as money but its cheaper c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Alright, money commission will ALWAYS be open but TBT is not as money but its cheaper c:



In that case, I shall HIGHLY consider getting you some muns I saw some of the OC's you drew for others and was blown away, definitely loving that artistic style<3

Ugh have to wait 1 1/2 months but it'll be well worth it!


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> In that case, I shall HIGHLY consider getting you some muns I saw some of the OC's you drew for others and was blown away, definitely loving that artistic style<3
> 
> Ugh have to wait 1 1/2 months but it'll be well worth it!



Take your time honey c: <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Take your time honey c: <3



Sure will<3 Sadly I do not hold a job lol, lazy bum I am xD But at least I can get something great by the holidays<(^_^)>Now only to think up during the time in-between what I want drawn xD


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sure will<3 Sadly I do not hold a job lol, lazy bum I am xD But at least I can get something great by the holidays<(^_^)>Now only to think up during the time in-between what I want drawn xD



Alright but if you change your mind, I dont mind. You dont have to. I want my costumers to be happy c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Alright but if you change your mind, I dont mind. You dont have to. I want my costumers to be happy c:



I hope my mind is made up xD I just have to wait and see what I am able to get this year for my birthday/christmas If something coincides, I shall let you know.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I hope my mind is made up xD I just have to wait and see what I am able to get this year for my birthday/christmas If something coincides, I shall let you know.



Sounds perfect! In december Im gone because I am travlelin to America.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Sounds perfect! In december Im gone because I am travlelin to America.



Hmmm well, I can see if I can make it a belated gift to myself xD


----------



## quartztho (Oct 30, 2014)

If I wanted to (I'm going to try and save up xD) buy a 800 TBT drawing of 4 characters together would it be 1,200?


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 30, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> If I wanted to (I'm going to try and save up xD) buy a 800 TBT drawing of 4 characters together would it be 1,200?



Yes it would be right c:


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 30, 2014)

Commission WIP


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 30, 2014)

<<<< noob here 
What's the difference between the 1000tbt and the 1300tbt one? : )


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 30, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> <<<< noob here
> What's the difference between the 1000tbt and the 1300tbt one? : )



The 1000 TBT one is more flatter like these pictures, also less details


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 31, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Commission WIP



Aahhhhhhhhhhh it's so cool O_O Must save!


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 31, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aahhhhhhhhhhh it's so cool O_O Must save!



DAW the picture might be done today  <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 31, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> DAW the picture might be done today  <3



Totes looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 31, 2014)

Commission done


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 31, 2014)

OMG, LOOK AT THAT BUTT. 

& I want to order, but I don't know if I want the 1k or the 1.3k one. Ughghghgg


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 31, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> OMG, LOOK AT THAT BUTT.
> 
> & I want to order, but I don't know if I want the 1k or the 1.3k one. Ughghghgg



My anaconda dont~

You can check my gallery and see what you like the best c: http://poka-sorm.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 31, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> OMG, LOOK AT THAT BUTT.
> 
> & I want to okder, but I don't know if I want the 1k or the 1.3k one. Ughghghgg




IKR!! Evelyn is a wild child!! Lol jk. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> Commission done



Thanks again you did such a fantastic job!! ^^


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 31, 2014)

You are so welcome! thank you for shoppin by~


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 31, 2014)

*fart*


----------



## Wewikk (Oct 31, 2014)

I sent you a pm.

Thanks


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi! I would like you to draw me this : 


In the style that Costs 1k tbt.

Id like the background to be something spooky, like with cobwebs  and gravestones and stuff.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

Hyperpesta said:


> Hi! I would like you to draw me this :
> View attachment 72927
> In the style that Costs 1k tbt.
> 
> Id like the background to be something spooky, like with cobwebs  and gravestones and stuff.



Yes sure! I can do that!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 1, 2014)

Okay! Shall i send them over?


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

Hyperpesta said:


> Okay! Shall i send them over?



go ahead c:


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

thank you! I will start with yours as soon Im done with the 2th commission


----------



## Mango (Nov 1, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> 2th commission



2th


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey hey~
I'd like a sketch of this character, for a total of 100 TBT. Thank you!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

Mango said:


> 2th



what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Hey hey~
> I'd like a sketch of this character, for a total of 100 TBT. Thank you!



Sure sure baby, what you like?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Sure sure baby, what you like?


Ah, I linked the refs on the word "this", but here you go, sorry about that. :s http://sta.sh/22fdej3dkvsu
I'll send the payment.


----------



## Mango (Nov 1, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> what?



im pretty sure it should be second xp

once i save up enough, im gonna buy from here.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah, I linked the refs on the word "this", but here you go, sorry about that. :s http://sta.sh/22fdej3dkvsu
> I'll send the payment.



Thank you! I put you in the list then c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> im pretty sure it should be second xp
> 
> once i save up enough, im gonna buy from here.



noshi-- I mean
Alrighty you are welcome c:


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 1, 2014)

*fart*


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 1, 2014)

I am totally buying from here when I have enough TBT >w<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 2, 2014)

Saving up just a little more and I am so ordering<3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 2, 2014)

You all are so welcome to my shop <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Nov 2, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> You all are so welcome to my shop <3



See I told you people would love and pay for your art! ^^


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 2, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> See I told you people would love and pay for your art! ^^



Yeah im glad for it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I want to order soon I just have to think of what I want background/pose-wise for 1300 TBT<3 Keep a lookout for my refs<3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think I want to order soon I just have to think of what I want background/pose-wise for 1300 TBT<3 Keep a lookout for my refs<3



Alright take your time c:


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 3, 2014)

Commission done


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok going to finish creating my OC's ref sheet and will try and post this by tonight sometime


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok going to finish creating my OC's ref sheet and will try and post this by tonight sometime



sounds good baby~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> sounds good baby~



Whooo wait for it, also I would like to add a character for 100 TBT, unless you don't do Fanart xD He is from an anime Will update all refs in just a moment<3 Ah and can I get full-body for 1400 TBT?




Spoiler: Refs



She is 5 feet exactly and would like that to show and her husband is 6'2"<3 has vicious eyes like her husband that are beautiful and Sky Blue and has foot-length flame/orange-red hair<3 I would like them in a sexy/cute pose next to one another if that combo is possible xD​




^(need to add it on thar) Art by Zane and azukitan

And her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD

As for the background-Something similar to this>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Maybe have it be at night with the lanterns on and they could be strolling cutely by the water<3 Would love if you accentuate her boobs as she is well-endowed And her hair be to her feet, she constantly has it flowing lusciously<3 OMG info/detail overload I think that's it xD



If the (other) character I want doesn't work, let me know as I had another idea xD


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whooo wait for it, also I would like to add a character for 100 TBT, unless you don't do Fanart xD He is from an anime Will update all refs in just a moment<3 Ah and can I get full-body for 1400 TBT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sounds good! I do fanart! then it will be 1400 TBT then c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Oh sounds good! I do fanart! then it will be 1400 TBT then c:



Shall I send right now? If so I am ready<3 Never mind sent huhu


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Shall I send right now? If so I am ready<3 Never mind sent huhu



Thank you! I will add you to the list and I will come to you shortly <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Thank you! I will add you to the list and I will come to you shortly <3



Yay looking forward to it<3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 4, 2014)

C:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> C:



Watching you on Deviantart<3 Gotta add, you have incredible stuff, and OMG those monsters are purely nightmare (well done ;D) 
꒰✩?ω`ૢ✩꒱


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 4, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Watching you on Deviantart<3 Gotta add, you have incredible stuff, and OMG those monsters are purely nightmare (well done ;D)
> ꒰✩?ω`ૢ✩꒱



Daww! Thank you! It means lots c:


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 5, 2014)

bumb, I will open a livestream soonish. Who is interested?


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 6, 2014)

bumb


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 6, 2014)

Would you do my OC in the 500 style for possibly 450-475? I am on a tight budget... 

 

Info: AC OC
Name: Elliott
Species: (Sika) Deer
Gender: Male
Personality: Jock
Short bio: More sophisticated than most jocks, like to keep in good shape, but doesn't obsess over it.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry darlings for being slow, Ive been having emotional swings and it has been hard being motivated. But I am going to draw tomorrow for you guys!


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Sorry darlings for being slow, Ive been having emotional swings and it has been hard being motivated. But I am going to draw tomorrow for you guys!


aww, that must suck. I hope you get better, take all the time you need. <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> aww, that must suck. I hope you get better, take all the time you need. <3



Thank you darling! <3


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Sorry darlings for being slow, Ive been having emotional swings and it has been hard being motivated. But I am going to draw tomorrow for you guys!


I'm currently going through some emotional swings myself, it's more or less related to my mother though.

Hope you'll get better soon Reenhard!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 8, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'm currently going through some emotional swings myself, it's more or less related to my mother though.
> 
> Hope you'll get better soon Reenhard!




Thank you!
We all have our problems with our lifes, sometimes I just want to flee from my family because they cause lots of drama.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Sorry darlings for being slow, Ive been having emotional swings and it has been hard being motivated. But I am going to draw tomorrow for you guys!



No worries, sweetheart<3 Just take your time and get through it alright first and foremost<(^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Sorry darlings for being slow, Ive been having emotional swings and it has been hard being motivated. But I am going to draw tomorrow for you guys!


Don't stress... I hope you feel better! Its better to wait to do art till you know you can do your best job.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 9, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Thank you!
> We all have our problems with our lifes, sometimes I just want to flee from my family because they cause lots of drama.



*hugs tight* You'll get through this tough time. Keep your head up, and be sure to reach out to your friends for support <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 9, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *hugs tight* You'll get through this tough time. Keep your head up, and be sure to reach out to your friends for support <3



Yeah, luckly I am going to visit america next month and stay for a month. Visit my babe <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 9, 2014)

Another commission done


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 9, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Another commission done



OMGosh, so pretty<3<3


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

thank you again, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 9, 2014)

Im so happy you liked it! <3


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 9, 2014)

Are any slots open? Or are you waiting for users to pick-up their finished art? 

*it's time for me to order haha*


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 9, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Are any slots open? Or are you waiting for users to pick-up their finished art?
> 
> *it's time for me to order haha*



Ah its fine, its just Ive been busy the last couple days but yes its open


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 9, 2014)

Could I order a 500 TBT piece (on character) I will pay when you confirm 

The info is in the spoiler, I don't mind waiting if you are busy 



Spoiler: open me



Can I have Link in the position/pose





With this armor - red mail





And with this in the background? (You don't have to include this - I'm tight on TBT)


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 9, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Could I order a 500 TBT piece (on character) I will pay when you confirm
> 
> The info is in the spoiler, I don't mind waiting if you are busy
> 
> ...



Yay toon Link, sure thats sounds fun!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 9, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Yay toon Link, sure thats sounds fun!



Is that a yes?  (also I sent the TBT if it is haha)

Toon Link is awesome


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 11, 2014)

Commission livestream will appear! be aware!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Commission livestream will appear! be aware!


YASSSS I'm finally on when your about to livestream   I'm excited haha


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whooo wait for it, also I would like to add a character for 100 TBT, unless you don't do Fanart xD He is from an anime Will update all refs in just a moment<3 Ah and can I get full-body for 1400 TBT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Done! I hope you will like it! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 11, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Done! I hope you will like it! <3



OMGODS IT'S BEAUTIFUL<3<3 Thanks so much reenhard, I love it


----------



## Hikari (Nov 11, 2014)

I love your art! Can I request Momo and Hibiya from Kagerou Project in the 800 TBT style, please?

Here's some refs, if you accept:



Spoiler: Momo













Spoiler: Hibiya


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 11, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGODS IT'S BEAUTIFUL<3<3 Thanks so much reenhard, I love it



Im glad you seems to like it c:<3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 11, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I love your art! Can I request Momo and Hibiya from Kagerou Project in the 800 TBT style, please?
> 
> Here's some refs, if you accept:
> 
> ...



Should it be in that kind of colours or?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 12, 2014)

Your art is cute, but also suggestive at the same time!
I'm kinda picky about art, and I like your style.
Can you please draw me holding this babe with sad smile, in 500 TBT style?
If you're still taking requests I'll send you larger pic of my avatar and detail through PM.
Thank you. 


Spoiler: ref of my babe


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Your art is cute, but also suggestive at the same time!
> I'm kinda picky about art, and I like your style.
> Can you please draw me holding this babe with sad smile, in 500 TBT style?
> If you're still taking requests I'll send you larger pic of my avatar and detail through PM.
> ...



Daw this one is cute! Sure I can, it will be also 100 tbt extra for and extra character, Will be full body. So it will be 600 TBT. You can either PM me or send it here a picture of you then c:


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

*farts*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> *farts*


*cough*


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> *cough*



NO DONT DIE! CPR!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> NO DONT DIE! CPR!


I had to go through ebola screening just to get back here.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I had to go through ebola screening just to get back here.



oh shet...better keep my gas for myself


----------



## Hikari (Nov 12, 2014)

​


Reenhard said:


> Should it be in that kind of colours or?



I would like them to have their normal coloring. (Tell me if you need more refs.)


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

Hikari said:


> ​
> I would like them to have their normal coloring. (Tell me if you need more refs.)



I would appracting getting more refs C:


----------



## Hikari (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a bunch of pictures of them.

Momo: http://kagerouproject.wikia.com/wiki/Momo_Kisaragi/Gallery

Hibiya: http://kagerouproject.wikia.com/wiki/Hibiya_Amamiya/Gallery


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Here's a bunch of pictures of them.
> 
> Momo: http://kagerouproject.wikia.com/wiki/Momo_Kisaragi/Gallery
> 
> Hibiya: http://kagerouproject.wikia.com/wiki/Hibiya_Amamiya/Gallery



Thank you darlin C:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 12, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Daw this one is cute! Sure I can, it will be also 100 tbt extra for and extra character, Will be full body. So it will be 600 TBT. You can either PM me or send it here a picture of you then c:



Hello Mr. Reenhard.
Ooh, thank you so much for accepting my request!
I sent you the ref pic of me through PM, and 600 TBT bells just now. 

English is not my first language, so if you find anything odd/unclear in my message would you tell me? so I'll try to rephrase them. Thank you! <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 13, 2014)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Hello Mr. Reenhard.
> Ooh, thank you so much for accepting my request!
> I sent you the ref pic of me through PM, and 600 TBT bells just now.
> 
> English is not my first language, so if you find anything odd/unclear in my message would you tell me? so I'll try to rephrase them. Thank you! <3



dont worry, my english isnt my first language either c:


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 13, 2014)

Livestream will come up again soon, I need some food first!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 13, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> dont worry, my english isnt my first language either c:


Oh. Also I noticed that I shouldn't call you by Mr.! Oh no, I'm so sorry!
I don't know what livestream thing is btw. I need to look into it while you're eating. ^^;


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 13, 2014)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Oh. Also I noticed that I shouldn't call you by Mr.! Oh no, I'm so sorry!
> I don't know what livestream thing is btw. I need to look into it while you're eating. ^^;



Hah! you can call me whatever, I dont mind darling.
No I meant with livestream is that everyone can watch me draw c:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 13, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Hah! you can call me whatever, I dont mind darling.
> No I meant with livestream is that everyone can watch me draw c:



Wow we can see you drawing?! Wow
And okay, then please allow me to call you by Ms. darling. c:


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 13, 2014)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Wow we can see you drawing?! Wow
> And okay, then please allow me to call you by Ms. darling. c:



C: <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 13, 2014)

Another commission!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 13, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> -snip-
> 
> Another commission!


Once again, it looks incredible! Thank you so much!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 14, 2014)

more commission done


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 14, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> -snip-
> 
> more commission done


I love it <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 14, 2014)

bumb


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

Nyaaa~ are collectibles fine as payment, Reenhard? I'm super low on BTB, but I would love to order art from you! <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Nyaaa~ are collectibles fine as payment, Reenhard? I'm super low on BTB, but I would love to order art from you! <3



Daw I know darlin, right now I only accept cash commission. So this is kinda "closed" at the moment. Im not sure when its going to  open. But you are so welcome anytime <3


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Daw I know darlin, right now I only accept cash commission. So this is kinda "closed" at the moment. Im not sure when its going to  open. But you are so welcome anytime <3



That's understandable! I'll be back at a later date, hehe. Would totally RL commish you if I had a stable source of income, a.k.a. job, though. I wish you the best of luck! *hugs*


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> That's understandable! I'll be back at a later date, hehe. Would totally RL commish you if I had a stable source of income, a.k.a. job, though. I wish you the best of luck! *hugs*



Understand darlin, you are welcome back later on! *hugs*


----------



## AobaCake (Nov 16, 2014)

Would you draw a headshot of a human ?  and if so, how much would you like


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 16, 2014)

AobaCake said:


> Would you draw a headshot of a human ?  and if so, how much would you like



Well, the TBT points commission is closed but cash is. Its all depending. 
Sketch headsot: 2$
soft color: 4$
pixel: 4$
flat color: 6$
and detailed colors: 8$


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a stick up, I'm taking all your arts! ᕦ( ͡?╭͜ʖ╮͡? )ᕤ


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> This is a stick up, I'm taking all your arts! ᕦ( ͡?╭͜ʖ╮͡? )ᕤ



All my arts ya say? I got 1351 uploaded on deviantart so pppft~ there is also lots more that I havent uploaded. (obviously not porn)


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 16, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> All my arts ya say? I got 1351 uploaded on deviantart so pppft~ there is also lots more that I havent uploaded. (obviously not porn)


Yep, with the use of Magic! ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)⊃━☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ*
_Yes, I totally flex when I cast magic._


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yep, with the use of Magic! ᕦ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)⊃━☆ﾟ.*･｡ﾟ*
> _Yes, I totally flex when I cast magic._



Makes sense pppft


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 17, 2014)

Obviously so! You cannot doubt the power of magic.

But to be on the safe side, here's some D0$H [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] for ur arts!!
_But rly tho, I even like your pixel stuff, even the breasts on Jeanette are still oversized!_


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 17, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Obviously so! You cannot doubt the power of magic.
> 
> But to be on the safe side, here's some D0$H [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?̲̅)̲̅$̲̅] for ur arts!!
> _But rly tho, I even like your pixel stuff, even the breasts on Jeanette are still oversized!_



butbut...Her breasts are that big. pppft.~<3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 18, 2014)

I am so sorry guys it takes ages! Im kinda struggle with emotionals lately :c


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Ms darling, no worries. I guess you can do whatever you feel like. 
And I'll just wait for you getting feel good and like drawing mah babby sometimes.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 19, 2014)

thank you <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 19, 2014)

I will do livestream to finish Hikaris commission! be aware! I will just take a shower~


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 19, 2014)

You'll have the shower and then fart like mad.

gg Reenhard, gg ༼ つ ͡ ͡? ͜ ʖ ͡ ͡? ༽つ


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 19, 2014)

I will fart while livestreamin


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 20, 2014)

*bumb*


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 20, 2014)

Done~


----------



## Hikari (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, they looks amazing! Thanks for drawing them! <3

(Hibiya looks like he's stuggling a lot in that pose, which makes sense, since Momo is the same size as him, lol.)


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Wow, they looks amazing! Thanks for drawing them! <3
> 
> (Hibiya looks like he's stuggling a lot in that pose, which makes sense, since Momo is the same size as him, lol.)



Eeeeeee Im happy you liked it! sorry it took a while to do it.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 20, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 23, 2014)

bumb!


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 23, 2014)

bum


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 24, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> bum


( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ayy gurl

bumps for u


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello Ms Reenhard. I PMed you about refs. 
Also...please do not fart much while you do livestream thing for my piece.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 24, 2014)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Hello Ms Reenhard. I PMed you about refs.
> Also...please do not fart much while you do livestream thing for my piece.



Can't promise, my gasses has its own life. pppft~


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 25, 2014)

*fartloudly*


----------



## sej (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi!  I'd like to request a 1.3k piece of my mayor please! (but can I pay will a blue candy instead plz?)
Ref
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could the background be of her in a park on the swing maybe please?


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 25, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hi!  I'd like to request a 1.3k piece of my mayor please! (but can I pay will a blue candy instead plz?)
> Ref
> 
> 
> ...



Well, only cash commission is open at the moment


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll pay you in Dogecoins, who WOULDN'T like a payment of bad memes?


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 26, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'll pay you in Dogecoins, who WOULDN'T like a payment of bad memes?



You pay me with bootys and Im happy


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 26, 2014)

I should legit draw the booty now


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 26, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I should legit draw the booty now



OH JESUS CH-- yes please...yes..


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 27, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry I have the worst art block at the moment, I dont want to risk any art to be bad in this codition! I hope you guys understand <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 28, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

bumb


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 3, 2014)

Last commission done!


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 4, 2014)

ooooo das nais Reeners o3o


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 4, 2014)

I love it. Seriously, definitely, truly dearly I LOVE it.
I really love it. Thank you so much darling Ms. Reenhard!

- - - Post Merge - - -

-P.S.-
You should probably change your introducing words from I'm not gassy to
I'm *talented* & *gassy*.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

RedTropicalFish said:


> I love it. Seriously, definitely, truly dearly I LOVE it.
> I really love it. Thank you so much darling Ms. Reenhard!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



DAW thats so sweet of you! Im really gl?ad you liked it so much <3


----------

